
List of non-tech books that have influenced HNers the most - wowsig
http://shelfjoy.com/sia_steel/non-technology-books-that-have-influenced-hn-readers-the-most
======
wowsig
Based on this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13967350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13967350)

and this is why I have done the compilation.

This has turned out to be an amazing thread. While the first 50 books were
something I was expecting, Selfish Gene, Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy et
all, the suggestions went interesting as I kept scrolling. In the spirit of
all things books, I've compiled the answers into a list (You were expecting
someone to do this, weren't you?) Since, I've done this manually, this is what
I've included. 1\. Have only included the first level comments and the books
mentioned in them. This means the comments that said, if you liked this,
you'll also like this aren't included. 2\. Have included books from comments
that have provided good answers to the 'why'. Haven't included just book
mentions without explanations of why that has been the most influential book.
Which book is mentioned most? Haven't counted, but I think it is Selfish Gene
and the Bhagwat Gita! And here is the list --> You guys can go ahead and add
these to your reading list.

------
k__
I found it kinda funny/sad when someone checked HN for all books that were
mentioned positively, HN likes programming and has RSI.

